# Custom RAN 7 on the way!



## simonk (Apr 11, 2012)

So this is my first custom 7, super excited to have it in my hands!

27" Scale
3 Piece Maple Neck Through
Mahogany Wings
Swamp Ash Carved Top
Ebony Fretboard
Black Grain Filler on Swamp Ash Top (not shown in mock up)
Natural Satin Finish
Set of Bareknuckle Painkillers
Hipshot Bridge
Sperzel Locking Tuners
1 Volume pot & 3 Way Toggle Switch







I will be posting updates and progress photos as I get them from Dariusz at RAN


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, by all means stain it if you want it darker. Also consider grain filling it in black or a a contrasting colour.


----------



## simonk (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah im thinking i might just get black grain filler done to make the grain stand out


----------



## Adrian-XI (Apr 12, 2012)

That's gonna be awesome! If you don't mind me asking, what is this approx costing you?

Feel free not to answer.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## simonk (Apr 12, 2012)

I think all up its costing me around $3000 AUD including shipping and road case!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Apr 12, 2012)

Cool, cheers for that. Any idea how long it will take?


----------



## simonk (Apr 12, 2012)

no worries, i ordered in November and they start building it next week so I imagine a few more months


----------



## mphsc (Apr 12, 2012)

Cool news man. I don;t know I like swamp ash & a contrasting ebony board. What about a blackburst on the edges & leaving the center natural or a hand rubbed stain.


----------



## simonk (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got my first update from RAN!





Swamp Ash top wood





Mahogany Wings wood





Maple Neck pieces


----------



## Aftermath1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome, love the Crusher and nice wood choices!


----------



## warhead78 (Apr 12, 2012)

So jelly, been wanting a Ran for years now.


----------



## Aevolve (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like an epic guitar coming your way. Lucky turdburglar. 

I'd be ALLLLL over that if it didn't have the dot inlays.


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd either remove the inlays or make them abalone but it's your custom so i'll shut up now 

Guitar is awesome though man!


----------



## simonk (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha yeah funnily enough I'm a fan of the plain MOP dots! Hate big fancy inlays
Each to there own though


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 13, 2012)

God, this makes me want a RAN even more. That's also a pretty awesome clamping system they got there.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 13, 2012)

The end result will be . I really, really like my RAN.


----------



## simonk (Apr 13, 2012)

I just checked out your RAN RGD today actually, so damn nice!
Makes me want mine naowwwwww!


----------



## Navid (Apr 13, 2012)

Finally a Crusher neck through! YAY!


----------



## simonk (Apr 17, 2012)

Another small update, Maple neck through block and ebony fretboard






as well as updated mock up with black grain filler and stain


----------



## Kykv (Apr 29, 2012)

beautiful woods


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 29, 2012)

Going to be sick!


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice work man! i do believe we have the first 2 Neck through Crusher being built lol Gonna look awesome


----------



## simonk (Apr 29, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Nice work man! i do believe we have the first 2 Neck through Crusher being built lol Gonna look awesome



Oh hell yeah dude! I didn't realise we were the first to get them in neck through, very strange! Although Dariusz did tell me because it's neck through the build time will be 8 months from now instead of 4 or so months for bolt ons!


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 29, 2012)

simonk said:


> Oh hell yeah dude! I didn't realise we were the first to get them in neck through, very strange! Although Dariusz did tell me because it's neck through the build time will be 8 months from now instead of 4 or so months for bolt ons!


 
Yeah when i ordered mine i asked about neck throughs and he mentioned itll be the first for the Crushers and your the only other one ive seen (on here ofcourse i know he does alot more builds lol), But ill be watching with interest on yours see how it turns out! looks like were in the same batch too so its a race to see who gets it first


----------



## Nag (Apr 30, 2012)

this is gonna be awesome. I know it.


----------



## Onyx8String (Apr 30, 2012)

That mockup looks really really good!


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 1, 2012)

nice! this makes me hopeful for my own RAN build within a reasonable price range.

i shot them an email with a handful of random questions, so hopefully we can come up with something. i'm willing to bust ass to save up the deposit and deal with the 15 month wait.


----------



## simonk (May 2, 2012)

so today i got another update, the wait is killing me
i also was extremely ignorant and completely forgot to think about import tax/customs here in australia so now i know the lovely government of ours will be taking a sizey cut of money 







So many sexy necks 
mine is obviously the maple one haha


----------



## Valennic (May 3, 2012)

That ziricote neck...


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 3, 2012)

^My eyes went twice as big when I saw it.


----------



## Valennic (May 3, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^My eyes went twice as big when I saw it.



I know exactly what you mean.

Its like...scrollingscrollingscrollingscrolling *BRICKINPANTS*


----------



## Navid (May 3, 2012)

Valennic said:


> That ziricote neck...


There is no ziricote neck, that is macassar ebony.



simonk said:


> so today i got another update, the wait is killing me
> i also was extremely ignorant and completely forgot to think about import tax/customs here in australia so now i know the lovely government of ours will be taking a sizey cut of money
> 
> 
> ...



The macassar ebony neck must be Churchie777's
So sexy...


----------



## mphsc (May 3, 2012)

anticipation is a real bitch isn't it?


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 3, 2012)

Wow, they're doing laminations too? Wonder what the upcharge is for that...


----------



## Churchie777 (May 4, 2012)

Looking good man! I just got my update too man ill be posting soon, haha yeah thats my neck with the big paddle on it and yeah no Ziricote all Macassar


----------



## Navid (May 4, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Wow, they're doing laminations too? Wonder what the upcharge is for that...



3 and 5 pieces are standard


----------



## simonk (May 20, 2012)

Received another update from RAN 
















Very blown away by the beautiful quality and craftmanship!


----------



## Churchie777 (May 21, 2012)

Fretboard looks so clean lol


----------



## skisgaar (May 24, 2012)

that neck looks like white chocolate...wish i could eat it....


----------



## mphsc (May 24, 2012)

anticipation increases... looks great man.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (May 26, 2012)

Holy crap. This is looking awesome.


----------



## wayward (May 26, 2012)

The headstock shape on that Macassar Ebony neck. I think I dig it.


----------



## kn1feparty (May 26, 2012)

That is some incredible looking maple.


----------



## Erazoender (May 27, 2012)

That ebony looks so tasty 

I just want to eat it....


----------



## CRaul87 (May 27, 2012)

any1 know if RAN does stainless steel frets?


----------



## Navid (May 27, 2012)

CRaul87 said:


> any1 know if RAN does stainless steel frets?



They do, but why don't you guys ask them directly? :d


----------



## piotrhajduga (Jun 8, 2012)

My first custom 7, Cant wait to have it !!

No. of strings:
7-string

R or L handed:
right handed

Scale length:
25.5

Construction method:
Ran AANJ w/NTB style heel

Body shape:
Crusher
Body material:
walnut
Top wood options:
none
Body finish:
hand-rubbed oil
Headstock shape:
Crusher





Headstock:
regular
Headstock finish:
match body finish
Truss rod cover:
ovangkol
Logo:
white mother of pearl
Neck material:
ovangkol
Neck shape:
RAN-shap
Nut width:
1 7/8 (48mm), 7-string
Thickness at 1st/12th:
19-21mm (recommended for 6,7-string)
Neck finish:
match body finish
Fingerboard material:
macassar ebony
Fingerboard binding:
none
Number of frets:
24
Fret size:
Dunlop 6130
Fingerboard radius:
17
Fingerboard inlays (white mother of pearl):
lines
Nut:
GraphTech Black TUSQ
Hardware color:
black
Bridge system:
Hipshot Fixed 7-string
Tuning machines:
Schaller M6 locking
Straplocks:
Schaller

Neck Pickup:
EMG 707
Middle Pickup:
none
Bridge Pickup:
EMG 81/7











Control knobs:
1 x volume, 1 x ton
Pickup selector:
3-way toggle
Flight case:
yes


----------



## piotrhajduga (Jun 8, 2012)

Just got a Few fretboard pics w/ custom inlays from Dariusz ....Macasar ebony wood


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 9, 2012)

Some really nice looking guitars there, congrats


----------



## Djentlyman (Jun 9, 2012)

Australian here, I forgot about customs too when my BRJ arrived. $410 bucks later it was in my hands.


----------



## piotrhajduga (Jun 10, 2012)

ordered January 2012, expecting deliver pretty soon ...


----------



## simonk (Jun 30, 2012)

Haven't updated this in a while, thought this would be a good point as it is almost at completion!
Absolutely stoked on how the top came out, so much better than I could have imagined.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks crazy. You gotta be happy with that.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 30, 2012)

Adrian-XI said:


> Looks crazy. You gotta be happy with that.



 Awesome looking!


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks good, I'll eventually order a RAN guitar, I just gotta want one enough to splurge on one. I've already got a custom Aura on order, I may go with a RAN for a new 6 string and Daemoness if I can ever figure out their order form for a 7 string. They have so many options, so many things I have to think about D:


----------



## Sirppi (Jul 2, 2012)

That looks perfect!


----------



## -JeKo- (Jul 2, 2012)

These used to be really popular about 5 years ago (at least in Finland) and I guess the prices have gone up quite a bit after that.


----------



## Kykv (Jul 4, 2012)

that top looks fcuking evil


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 4, 2012)

Do you ask luthiers to take pictures for you? Or is it standard that they send you awesome pics? Always been curious...


----------



## Tyler (Jul 4, 2012)

usually its standard


----------



## simonk (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not sure how it is with other luthiers but my experience with RAN is that i've had update pictures all the way along.
Dariusz is very easy to work with and always puts you as a high priority for customer service!


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 14, 2012)

Anymore updates on this man?


----------



## simonk (Aug 14, 2012)

Just a few photo's at the last stage before the satin went on, i'll wait until I get the finished photo's and put them up! Fingers crossed it's not too far away


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks amazing man. That top is fantastic.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 17, 2012)

simonk said:


> Just a few photo's at the last stage before the satin went on, i'll wait until I get the finished photo's and put them up! Fingers crossed it's not too far away


 
I do believe i got a pic of yours hanging in front of mine and misha's. Looking good


----------

